# Tuna Recipes



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Any good tuna recipes?


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Tuna with low fat mayonaise, chopped tomatos and sweetcorn in whole meal bread/rolls, damn nice sandwich but also extremely carby... :/


----------



## PaulJC (Oct 11, 2010)

Tuna and Pasta with low fat mayo/salad cream, tin of tuna, mug and a half of pasta swirly things, about 50g of protein, 130g carbs and very little fat (3 or 4g), good for 800ish calories


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Tuna mixed with a tin of bakes beans. Generally my pre-WO meal.

Sounds horrendous but actually alright.


----------



## nnathanw1983 (Sep 19, 2010)

I eat loads of tuna but im dieting so plain tuna it is at the mo...otherwise chuck some curry in there..cnt taste the **** at all then


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

1 tin tuna, half a small onion, small green chilli, little bit of red pepper, 1 tbsp hellmans real mayo, pepper and dash of vinegar. Bang tidy!!!!!


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

empty a tin of tuna into a bowl and eat it with a grimace on your face. on a more serious note, just mix with a bit of pasta and something flavoury


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

Tin of tuna, cup of a certaion pasta(will get back to you on this) mix together

Tbsp of low fat unbranded mayo reason being it has alot less of the **** than branded,

mix in a little chilli power for colour and flavour.

doesnt sound great but not to bad, but i adore raw tuna alone, so i eat it with pretty much anything lol


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I have had enough of tuna now, took it out of my diet plan and have another chicken breast instead. Costs a bit more but 3/4 years of tuna every day has just got too much

Here is what I had that was quite nice

Tin of tune

half a red pepper (only red though as they are the sweetest ones)

Cucumber

Cajun seasoning

2/3 table spoons of good olive oil


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

quinn85 said:


> empty a tin of tuna into a bowl and eat it with a grimace on your face. on a more serious note, just mix with a bit of pasta and something flavoury


a real man eats it straight from the tin!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

quinn85 said:


> empty a tin of tuna into a bowl and eat it with a grimace on your face.........


Just wolf it down, wash it down with a few glasses of water!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Tuna mixed with rice or cous cous and put in a pepper and roasted, tuna is versatile and can be used as a meat substitute with those low fat sauces, sweet and sour, black bean, jalfezi, tikka masala etc.. Alternatively most vegeatbles go with tuna so chop up vegetable of choice and serve with quinoa,cous cous, rice brown/white pasta-all types, tuna lasagne tuna with 3 veg mash-patato/carrot/pumpkin etc.. The list is endless. If none of these appeal you could always do what the old bodybuilders use to do and blend tuna and orange juice and CHUG! CHUG! CHUG! Normal tuna would not seem so boring after doing this i reckon.


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

what about a tin of tuna in a blender cup of pineapple juice swizzle and drink?


----------



## mazzucazze (Oct 13, 2009)

- two small can of tuna (100-120gr)

- 6 small tomatoes

- 50-100 gr of mushrooms

- 200gr of tomato sauce

- 100 gr pasta (uncooked)

- parmesan cheese

1 chop the tomatoes and the mushrooms and put them in a pan with the tomato sauce and the tuna, put on medium/low heat and mix

2 cook pasta

3 put the pasta in the pan and add the parmesan cheese

4 enjoy


----------

